# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vaker gevaarlijke medicijncombinatie voorgeschreven - Elsevier

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=pQxusC0HSfQJ&imgurl=www.tiscali.nl/images/5/8/img-020708-246.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1>
Tiscali
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Vaker gevaarlijke medicijncombinatie voorgeschreven*
*Elsevier - 11 uur geleden*
(Novum) - Ouderen krijgen vaker verschillende medicijnen voorgeschreven waarvan de combinatie schadelijk is. Personen ouder dan 70 kregen in 1992 bij een op de tien keer dat verschillende middelen werden voorgeschreven, medicijnen voorgeschreven *...*
Ouderen slikken vaker dodelijke medicijncombinatie Algemeen Dagblad
Veel vaker dodelijke combinatie medicijnen BN/De Stem
*alle 13 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## kungfu888

Kungfu university, the best kungfu teaching website. And many kungfu masters have joined our team. Masters from different kungfu families will teach you face to face, hand by hand. Here you can learn the real kungfu, different kungfu parties' kungfu in the world. To be a master. Come on! Only $360, you can enjoy the mysterious kungfu.www.kungfuuniversity.com

----------

